
Show HN: I launched this new website. Apparel in need of professional feedback - TtShoes
https://thomastrabjerg.com/
======
bristleworm
One tiny bit: the "search" button underneath the products should just open a
search bar and not link to another site. It should work exactly they way the
search on the upper right does.

~~~
TtShoes
Thank you bristleworm i ended up completely removing the search link
underneath the products.

i will later add a search bar instead of the link there was before :)

------
html5web
Logo is not related. Domain name is hard to remember. Homepage needs info
about your business/idea.

~~~
TtShoes
Thank you for the reply. at the moment i'm working on more brand
identification on my home page :)

------
TtShoes
i need feedback on everything from website build/setup to pricing and
clothing.

Any feedback is appreciated. long or short :)

